# Fugue for Violin, Cello and Piano No. 2



## Lukas K

Hey guys!

I would like to share with you one of my pieces which was premiered recently at the Bratislava Conservatory.






If you are interested in seeing the score, just let me know 

Thanks for listening!

Lukas


----------



## EdwardBast

Nice work Lukas! Do you like Shostakovich? 

The subject is very good and I wonder if it couldn't be reworked as a longer movement?

One criticism: That last rolled piano chord has to go! The ending would be much better without it, since it would then be dictated by the characteristic rhythm of the subject.


----------



## Lukas K

Thanks Edward!

You're spot on, Shostakovich was one of my first influences couple years ago and I still respect him a lot.

Regarding the lenght of the piece, yeah, I agree it's little shorter than expected. I was going for a little longer piece while composing it, however, at one moment I just felt like this is the right time to end it, even with that unexpected silly last chord 

This fugue was BTW composed as the middle one of the 3-part cycle of fugues for this trio. The first fugue is pretty much in Bach's style and the third one (not composed yet) will be inspired by atonal and serial music. This second fugue is meant to be somewhere in between of those and I have a feeling it's gonna be my favourite one


----------



## Pugg

Lukas K said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I would like to share with you one of my pieces which was premiered recently at the Bratislava Conservatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested in seeing the score, just let me know
> 
> Thanks for listening!
> 
> Lukas


Lukas , help me out please, these are only pictures with music or is my computer plying tricks with me?


----------



## Lukas K

Haha, your computer is just fine, the "video" is just a slideshow of still images. The reason is that the video was captured only during the rehearsal, so I just used couple of still frames of it, because it wouldn't be in sync with the audio recording of the concert performance.


----------



## Pugg

Lukas K said:


> Haha, your computer is just fine, the "video" is just a slideshow of still images. The reason is that the video was captured only during the rehearsal, so I just used couple of still frames of it, because it wouldn't be in sync with the audio recording of the concert performance.


Thanks goodness, keep up the good work, I like the sound and I salute you to be so brave to post actually something instead of talking about it . :tiphat:


----------



## Lukas K

Is that a trend here?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## EdwardBast

Lukas K said:


> Thanks Edward!
> 
> Regarding the lenght of the piece, yeah, I agree it's little shorter than expected. I was going for a little longer piece while composing it, however, at one moment I just felt like this is the right time to end it, even with that unexpected silly last chord


In case it wasn't clear, my suggestion is not to eliminate the final chord and replace it with something else, it is to just cut the final chord and let it end exactly as it is without the chord, on A.

Anyway, please let us hear the whole trio when you are done!


----------



## Pugg

Lukas K said:


> Is that a trend here?  Thanks a lot!


A bit bragging.... yes, much talk noting to hear/ see.
Keep up the good work .


----------



## Lukas K

@EdwardBast Thanks, I understand. You may be right, but I somehow feel that the accumulated energy in 2:14 would be unresolved without the last chord (even though it's surprisingly late, quiet and silly as a joke). And of course, I'll post the rest of the fugues when the third one is done.

@Pugg Thanks again!


----------



## Pugg

Lukas K said:


> @EdwardBast Thanks, I understand. You may be right, but I somehow feel that the accumulated energy in 2:14 would be unresolved without the last chord (even though it's surprisingly late, quiet and silly as a joke). And of course, I'll post the rest of the fugues when the third one is done.
> 
> @Pugg Thanks again!


No problem, looking forward to the next post .


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Great work - it's awesome to have some really decent music coming through the forum  Shostakovich is also my all-time favourite composer, and in a forum full of postmodern or neo-classical uploads (though not to say that they aren't good as well), it's nice to hear styles like this, my favourite styles


----------



## Pugg

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Great work - it's awesome to have some really decent music coming through the forum  Shostakovich is also my all-time favourite composer, and in a forum full of postmodern or neo-classical uploads (though not to say that they aren't good as well), it's nice to hear styles like this, my favourite styles


You are not bad yourself S.Kristopther


----------



## Aeneas

Really good work! I would like so much to read the score! I like it very much!


----------



## hreichgott

Wonderful! And well played too 
I'd also love to see the score and to be kept updated about your future works.
The movement from diminished fifth to perfect fifth in the theme is haunting and I'm sure will get stuck in my head.

PS I actually rather like the rolled chord at the end, it's surprising and slightly playful!


----------



## Lukas K

Samuel Kristopher said:


> Great work - it's awesome to have some really decent music coming through the forum  Shostakovich is also my all-time favourite composer, and in a forum full of postmodern or neo-classical uploads (though not to say that they aren't good as well), it's nice to hear styles like this, my favourite styles


Thank you Samuel for listening and kind words! I have similar feelings about some of the "postmodern" efforts, where you can tell that the only goal of such compositions was to sound "new" and weird.

And Shosty rules, that's for sure!



Aeneas said:


> Really good work! I would like so much to read the score! I like it very much!


Thanks a lot!

Here's the link to the score:
Fugue for Violin, Cello and Piano No. 2 - (Full Score)



hreichgott said:


> Wonderful! And well played too
> I'd also love to see the score and to be kept updated about your future works.
> The movement from diminished fifth to perfect fifth in the theme is haunting and I'm sure will get stuck in my head.
> 
> PS I actually rather like the rolled chord at the end, it's surprising and slightly playful!


Thank you Heather, I appreciate it!

Here's the link to the score:
Fugue for Violin, Cello and Piano No. 2 - (Full Score)

Haha, yeah, at first I thought that such a theme can't be memorable, but when I heared Julia (pianist) whistling it after one of the rehearsals I was pleasantly surprised 

Thanks for voting for the rolled chord


----------

